# Classic Cycling Movie at The Lyric in Blacksburg Sat. Jan 12



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Blacksburg, VA - The New River Valley Bicycle Asssociaion presents a
special screening of the classic cycling movie, "The Flying Scotsman,"
at The Lyric Theater in downtown Blacksburg, Saturday Jan. 12 at 3:00pm. 
The movie is the true story of unemployed amateur Graeme Obree, who in
1993 broke a world record with a bike of his own design, made from scrap
metal and washing machine parts. Admission is just $1 for the general
public, and free for members of the New River Valley Bicycle Association
-- including new members who join at the event.

Bring a useable bike part to donate to the Blacksburg Bicycle
Collective. Everyone is encouraged to ride their bike to the event. 
The Blacksburg Bicycle Collective will provide a free bike valet
service, to look after your bike while you're watching the movie.

"The Flying Scotsman" is rated PG-13.

For more information, call The Lyric Theater at (540)951-4771, or visit
their website at www.thelyric.com

***

Matt O'Toole
Advocacy Coordinator
New River Valley Bicycle Association


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

I put a notice on the Virginia Bicycling Federation website.


----------

